
Introducing Stride - j4mie
https://blog.stride.com/introducing-stride-19e9f94c0629
======
ledneb
I was wondering what this means for existing HipChat users. My highlights from
the [FAQ]([https://confluence.atlassian.com/stride-
documentation/upgrad...](https://confluence.atlassian.com/stride-
documentation/upgrading-to-stride-937165569.html)):

> We'll send your admin an email when we're ready for you. > All of your
> rooms, teammates, files, custom emoticons and message history from HipChat
> Cloud will be in Stride. > In the future, all HipChat Cloud teams will be
> encouraged to move to Stride. > Starting soon, we will begin to upgrade all
> HipChat Cloud teams to Stride. > HipChat Cloud will remain in 'read-only'
> mode.

